# Những thông số cần biết khi mua kính giãn tròng



## nusy (28/7/18)

*Chọn kính giãn tròng cần quan tâm đến nhiều thông số hơn bình thường, dưới đây là những điểm cần biết để chọn kính giãn tròng tốt, phù hợp với đôi mắt của bạn.*

Các cô gái yêu thích làm đẹp hiện đại hẳn không xa lạ với những cặp lens giãn tròng giúp đôi mắt to và long lanh hơn. Sau đây là một số tip vô cùng quan trọng để lựa mua được cặp lens ưng ý!
Lens giãn tròng có nhiều loại khác nhau, đến từ các hãng khác nhau và thông số khác nhau chứ không đơn thuần một loại như kính áp tròng thông thường. Để tìm lens hợp với đôi mắt mình, bạn đừng bỏ qua các thông số dưới đây của lens:



​
*Độ cận (Power) của kính giãn tròng *

*Các thông số thường thấy của kính giãn tròng*
Nếu bạn bị cận thị, bạn nên chọn lens có độ cận để đôi mắt không chỉ đẹp hơn mà còn có thể nhìn rõ ràng. Độ cận của lens giãn tròng có thể trải dài từ 0.00 diop cho đến 10.00 diop hoặc cao hơn, nhưng có những loại lens chỉ có đến 6.00 độ là tối đa. Bạn nên đo chính xác độ cận của mắt trước khi chọn mua lens có độ cận tương ứng. Với những bạn cận thị trên 3 độ thì cần chọn lens giảm độ từ 0.25 – 0.5 so với độ cận của mắt. Ví dụ : Bạn cận thị 3.5 độ mắt phải và 4 độ mắt trái, bạn nên mua lens có độ cận 3.25 cho mắt phải và mắt trái 3.75.



​
Rất nhiều cửa hàng bán lens giãn tròng nhưng chỉ bán lens cùng một độ cận cho cả 2 mắt trong khi rất ít người có 2 mắt cùng một độ cận. Bạn nên lựa chọn cửa hàng uy tín và bán lens cận lệch (chấp nhận bán mỗi bên lens một độ cận) để dùng lens an toàn và hiệu quả.

*Kích cỡ giãn tròng (DIA và Graphic DIA)*

Điểm khác biệt giữa lens giãn tròng và kính áp tròng thông thường chính là ở khả năng giãn tròng. Nếu đeo kính áp tròng thông thường mắt bạn sẽ không to len hoặc chỉ to len chút xíu thì với lens giãn tròng mắt bạn nhìn sẽ to, tròn hơn khá nhiều tùy theo độ giãn của lens. Tùy theo kích thước mắt to nhỏ của mỗi người, ta lựa chọn lens có size giãn phù hợp, nếu chọn lens có nhỏ hơn mắt thật có thể gây khó chịu và nhìn mắt không được đẹp, ngược lại nếu chọn lens quá to sẽ làm phần lòng đen áp đảo phần lòng trắng, khiến đôi mắt trở nên đáng sợ, mất tự nhiên.



​
Độ giãn tròng của lens bao gồm 2 thông số DIA và Graphic DIA (Gdia), các chỉ số này càng cao thì lens càng to, nhìn mắt càng to tròn.



​
*+ DIA (diameter):* Là đường kính của toàn bộ lens, tính cả viền trong suốt bao quanh bên ngoài. Đường kính DIA thường có giá trị từ 13.0 đến 15.0 mm. Kính áp tròng thường có đường kính 14.0 – 14.2mm, còn kính giãn tròng đường kính sẽ lớn hơn. Với mắt người Việt Nam, kính giãn tròng có DIA 14.2 – 14.3mm vừa đủ mang lại cảm giác mắt to tròn tự nhiên. DIA từ 14.5 đến 15mm trở lên dành cho các bạn mắt to hoặc các bạn trang điểm kỹ, muốn mắt to vượt bình thường.
Tại Việt Nam nhiều cửa hàng chỉ tính theo DIA mà không nói tới Graphic DIA của lens.

*+ Graphic DIA (viết tắt là Gdia) :* Đường kính tròng đen ở giữa lens. Thông số Graphic DIA thường nhỏ hơn một chút so với DIA, ví dụ 13.5 mm, 13.7mm… Tròng đen mắt chúng ta có đường kính khoảng 12.8mm đến 13.0mm, chỉ số Graphic DIA càng gần với 2 số này nhìn mắt sẽ càng tự nhiên, không bị to quá. Các bạn lưu ý, lens có chỉ số DIA bằng nhau mà Graphic DIA khác nhau khi đeo lên mắt nhìn sẽ khác nhau. Graphic DIA mới là chỉ số quan trọng nhất để lựa chọn kích cỡ lens vì vậy bạn nên hỏi rõ trước khi mua nhé.

*Độ ẩm của lens giãn tròng *
Độ ẩm của lens sẽ giúp mắt bạn không bị khô, nhức mỏi khi dùng lens. Bạn nên chọn lens có độ ẩm 50% trở lên để an toàn và thoải mái khi đeo. Tuy nhiên ở Việt Nam có rất ít cửa hàng ghi rõ chỉ số này ở phần thông tin lens.

*Hạn sử dụng của lens giãn tròng*
Lens thường có các hạn sử dụng: 1 ngày, 1 tháng và 6 tháng. Tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng bạn có thể lựa chọn loại phù hợp. Ví dụ chỉ đeo để chụp ảnh cưới, kỷ yếu: chọn loại 1 ngày. Đeo thường xuyên khi đi làm, đi chơi: loại 1 tháng. Thỉnh thoảng mới đeo 1, 2 lần, chọn loại 6 tháng.

*Xuất xứ của lens dãn tròng *
Hiện nay các loại lens Hàn Quốc, Thái Lan rất được ưa chuộng tại Việt Nam nhờ màu sắc và kích cỡ phong phú. Đặc biệt lens Hàn Quốc có chỉ số Graphic DIA nhỏ (chỉ khoảng 12.8mm đến 13.5mm) do đặc điểm mắt nhỏ, một mí của người Hàn, nếu bạn có đôi mắt nhỏ, thích đeo lens tự nhiên như mắt thật thì nên chọn lens Hàn. Ngược lại, nếu mắt to, thích lens giãn tròng nhiều, bạn nên tham khảo lens Thái Lan. Các hãng lens Việt Nam cũng rất phong phú và đa dạng để các bạn tham khảo. Quan trọng nhất là chọn cửa hàng uy tín, công bố được rõ ràng các chỉ số của lens, bán lens cận lệch.
​_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

